# All Things WTB



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's my Phoenix. It's not finished yet.

Thanks to Jeroen for the frame and the pic. (how's yours coming on?)

Gary


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi,

here is mine.
More pics of WTB stuff comes soon.

Hubert


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Gary.... Mine is comming along, slowly, but its comming. I have a lot details to finish up and have to make several parts myself and custommade.. It'll be sweet for sure, and worth the waiting. I hoped to have it finished in spring, but it looks like it will be autumn I recon... the agony of waiting..... arrrrh


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's my Phoenix. Since the pic was taken, the front brake was switched to a WTB Speedmaster canti (thanks Mike!).

If anyone happens to have a matching Type-II fork that they want to part with, let me know.


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

They're both beauties. Keep them coming.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

More blue.........



















More to come.


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

My Phoenix last year in the Dolomites and my Potts in my backyard.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

A little yellow and some more blue. Neither are mine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

just some nice WTB parts










the fork should be from a Cunningham (Potts made?). The non-spoon shaped drop outs i think are indicative but for which builder?










Would love to get hold of a black WTB-CK - this is not mine...


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*clean*

nice looking Phoenix, what fork is that, a IF, Steelman? sure looks like a nice setup.

I'm stoked to see all the WTB related goods, as soon as my camera is back this weekend i'll get some photos up as well, we've got some interesting stuff hanging around the shop these days.

A Phoenix comes back this next week from Spectrum, type II 118 and all.

come on locke, where's the Potts and Cunningham, yer holding out on all of us, so are you mike.

nate


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It was my Phoenix until it was shipped to Japan:









And my Potts....which isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I lined all mine up since I had two already out yesterday. I meant to put them in chronological order but I just realized I screwed up! 

Left to right: 1987 WTB-Trek team bike, '86 Cunningham, '92 Steve Potts Cross Country racer, '98 Phoenix, 98 WTB proto 29er (first ti 29er by Steve).


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I lined all mine up since I had two already out yesterday. I meant to put them in chronological order but I just realized I screwed up!
> 
> Left to right: 1987 WTB-Trek team bike, '86 Cunningham, '92 Steve Potts Cross Country racer, '98 Phoenix, 98 WTB proto 29er (first ti 29er by Steve).


Im filled with envy....


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> ... so are you mike.


I'll put some stuff up when I get back. I had to come down here to Australia to pick up a Cunningham fitfinder stem


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I lined all mine up since I had two already out yesterday. I meant to put them in chronological order but I just realized I screwed up!
> 
> Left to right: 1987 WTB-Trek team bike, '86 Cunningham, '92 Steve Potts Cross Country racer, '98 Phoenix, 98 WTB proto 29er (first ti 29er by Steve).


Nice line-up there. Now all you need are price tags and then open the doors for the sale


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> nice looking Phoenix, what fork is that, a IF, Steelman? sure looks like a nice setup.
> 
> nate


thanks nate,
the fork is neither a IF or a Steelman, it was custom made over here in germany

hubert


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

*2 Potts*

1987 @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1987_steve_potts.htm

and 1990 @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1990_Steve_Potts_CCR.htm


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's mine. It's a 1998 frame that was green like Pottster's, but I had it repainted gold. Which isn't as nice as I thought, so it'll be reshot again w/something different. Need to get stickers frist though. Love the frame. Best technical trail bike I've owned. Super stout.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*two amazing examples.*

nice! those are two great examples of steve's work,

cross country racers were neat because they were tigged, kind of the predecessor to the phoenix, sort of.

oh, the springs are on backwards on the front toggle cam on the CCR, they need to be flip flopped from side to side.

thanks for sharing.

nate


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> oh, the springs are on backwards on the front toggle cam on the CCR, they need to be flip flopped from side to side.


 That's what you get for letting wEs work on anything.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey fillet Brazed, do have a close up of the 29"? I'd love to see tighter shots of it. What fork are you running on it? Looks like an older Z2 or something?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*Mine.*

My '92 X- Country Racer

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=56344&highlight=steve+potts


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I lined all mine up since I had two already out yesterday. I meant to put them in chronological order but I just realized I screwed up!
> 
> Left to right: 1987 WTB-Trek team bike, '86 Cunningham, '92 Steve Potts Cross Country racer, '98 Phoenix, 98 WTB proto 29er (first ti 29er by Steve).


I just wet my pants. 

Love that yellow Potts. I want to flog it when it's all finished. That one was def. a bit short for me...but hight of the drops was good.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

> the fork should be from a Cunningham (Potts made?). The non-spoon shaped drop outs i think are indicative but for which builder?


I have a bontrager with that type of type II fork. I heard it was made by Willits, but I don't know if thats for real or not. I'm still not convinced that it rides as well as the one on my Potts, but it may be the flat bars on the Bontrager.

Here is the Potts version:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, DW! What a beaut! It brings back the lusting memories of me drooling over it while it was listed on ebay. It went to a good home.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I just wet my pants.
> 
> Love that yellow Potts. I want to flog it when it's all finished. That one was def. a bit short for me...but hight of the drops was good.


hey, maybe the stains left in your pants will match the paint! 

Ya, she looked a bit short for you. SSMike calls it "Marin geometry"...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> Hey fillet Brazed, do have a close up of the 29"? I'd love to see tighter shots of it. What fork are you running on it? Looks like an older Z2 or something?


Hey Martini, I'll get some shots of it soon. Ya, its an early Z2 Atom modified/lengthened by Steve P by 31mm to accept the bigger wheel. This was made before there were any forks available for the 29ers. Its a fast bike.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Nice line-up there. Now all you need are price tags and then open the doors for the sale




Ive been thinking about installing a turnstile (sp?) at the doorway with a ticket agent.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I'll put some stuff up when I get back. I had to come down here to Australia to pick up a Cunningham fitfinder stem


Can I get on the waiting list for the CAT FF stem?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Jeroen said:


> Im filled with envy....


Hey, your collection is not too shabby either! When you come out here you can swing a leg over them.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Carsten, as usual, beautiful stuff!!

The "non-spooned" dropouts mean Steve most likely did not make it. So, that leaves Chuck Ibis or Charlie C. The color sure is Charlie-ish! 

Great pics!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Can I get on the waiting list for the CAT FF stem?


You'll be first. Just got it today. It is totally virgin. The original anti-sieze is still on the bolts. It's never been used.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ive been thinking about installing a turnstile (sp?) at the doorway with a ticket agent.


Tickets just to view the collection - that should nicely fund your vintage purchase collection.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

ssmike said:


> You'll be first. Just got it today. It is totally virgin. The original anti-sieze is still on the bolts. It's never been used.


just thought - hey, I've got the technology to post the picture of the FF stem. Here ya go from down under.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*hey*



ssmike said:


> just thought - hey, I've got the technology to post the picture of the FF stem. Here ya go from down under.


hey?

what the heck are you doing in Australia Mike? did you swing down there after tawain or something? just for the fit finder? if so that's an amazing trip. did you buy the set of Hammer Handles he had as well? if not, you should and i'll pay you a travelers fee. hehe.

anyhow, have a fun trip, that Fit finder is perfect, like you said super sano.

all for now
nate


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> hey?
> 
> what the heck are you doing in Australia Mike? did you swing down there after tawain or something? just for the fit finder? if so that's an amazing trip. did you buy the set of Hammer Handles he had as well? if not, you should and i'll pay you a travelers fee. hehe.
> 
> ...


Distributor meeting. That would have been a record trip for local pick-up. I thought about the hammer handles but after buying the fit finder, the wife would have had ... well, she wouldn't have been happy at my continued spending. If you find a need to use the fit finder stem, let me know and I'll make arrangements for you to borrow it.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*hey mike*



ssmike said:


> Distributor meeting. That would have been a record trip for local pick-up. I thought about the hammer handles but after buying the fit finder, the wife would have had ... well, she wouldn't have been happy at my continued spending. If you find a need to use the fit finder stem, let me know and I'll make arrangements for you to borrow it.


Cool, i bet that's one of the fun things about your job, seeing the far off lands and all.

thanks for the offer on the Fit Finder, we actually have one, but it definetly isn't new, oh, i had a custom ahead adaptor made for it, so if you'd like to borrow that, same thing, let me know.

talk to you later.

nate


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*here's some more..*

i can't find my disc with the pics of my Phoenix's and Pott's, but here are some of the ones that are in the shop, and one in cali with my good buddy.

NOS 90 Steve Potts fillet-brazed rig with Type II and taper wedge stem.

90-91 Tigg'ed potts for the race team.

93 Phoenix that has 140 rear with 118 front, it's at spectrum right now being redone with new powder and decals, will share the final build as it recieves full 94 7 speed xt fresh out of the boxes.

i'll get some photos up of the other WTB related stuff around here once i get the camera figured out, probably later today.

i think the greatest thing about WTB and the early componentry is that it still is around 20 years or so later, on bikes being ridden and enjoyed because it was designed and built so well. the parts just function perfectly.

good stuff.

nate


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice, Nate! That top pic of the fb frame is beautiful. Keep em coming.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*Watch out*



mwr said:


> That's what you get for letting wEs work on anything.


Now now, dont make me call LLOYD. I will also have to pass blame to someone else on that, I do not remember working on the CCR all that much...must have been busy actaully doing my real job helping customers.

Nate, if you are coming to the FFB swap i will make sure to have them changed for you and i will even throw in a tall glass of Rumpfy for ya.

FF


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

In no particular order, some pictures from my harddisk:


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*no worries wes*



timbercomp said:


> Now now, dont make me call LLOYD. I will also have to pass blame to someone else on that, I do not remember working on the CCR all that much...must have been busy actaully doing my real job helping customers.
> 
> Nate, if you are coming to the FFB swap i will make sure to have them changed for you and i will even throw in a tall glass of Rumpfy for ya.
> 
> FF


Yup, helping customers is important, and sometimes distracting. the funny thing about the springs being that way, is that in either the 95 or 97 WTB catalog, they have a picture of a toggle cam in the catalog with the springs on the wrong side. everybody's done it at least once, me being a slow learner i've done it quite a few times.

i think eric and i might actually be making it out for the gathering, when he was out a couple months ago he couldn't quite talking about your place. sounds like a ton of fun, especially now that Jacquie is going to be there as well.

what's a tall glass of Rumpfy? if it's beer i'll take it.

all for now
nate


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

Jeroen said:


> In no particular order, some pictures from my harddisk:


That is lovely. The proportions of everything are just right, in my eyes. Anyone like to guess what stem length/rise that is? 150*10 ?


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

a potts swimming with the sharks....

greez uncle pete


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice one, Uncle Pete! I have never seen that one I dont think. That one would definitely make the finals of a beauty pageant. 

Ok, now youve posted one, lets see the rest.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

...crawling through the sea of fillet brazed....


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

more, more, gimme more!!!


Shark; I'll be travelling to Italy later on this summer. You can be asured I drop by to pay you a visit. Im not sure whether I want to leave though....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Mostly all Mill Valley made so far, heres one from Fairfax.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*arghh!*

man dave,
that thing is a work, of you know what.

so rad. thanks for sharing. some day. some day.

i never get tired of looking at Cunninghams they are right on.

oh, and er, your front rollercam springs need to be flipped side to side as well, sorry if you already know this. but in this manner they are backwards.

thanks for sharing, best photo of the day.

your pal
nate


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Spring patrol *

Hey Nate, glad you like it. I dont know what happened on the other post with all the other pics, I tried to fix it but cant figure it out right now.

Im the same way, I could look at his work all day. Neat stuff. On these particular springs I didnt notice that. However on the CCR I just built up, I tried them both ways and the spring is more linear (its essentially longer because it can flex away from the little aluminum holder thing) with it this way. It feels better at the lever cause the spring doesnt stiffen up so quick when you squeeze it. Theres probably a good reason not to run them this way but I havent figured it out yet. On your new Potts, Charlie modified your springs by grinding them flat, I think that also makes the spring more linear. I think. I'll have to fiddle with it a bit more. Or maybe I should just ask Charlie.

Edit: PS your multi-mount doodads finally went out today. Sorry for the long delay and thanks a million for sending them out.


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

*More from Fairfax*

Jacquie's bike in Groesbeek the Netherlands at the Grundig World Cup. I guess this was around 1990. The picture Jeroen showed with the Polka-pants was shot in Houffalize-Belgium a year later when columbus and rockshox sponsored J.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Man,I really like the green bike.*

Nice bike!

QUOTE=Rumpfy]It was my Phoenix until it was shipped to Japan:









And my Potts....which isn't going anywhere.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*My WTB Phoenix*

Heres a pic of my Phoenix all the way from the great white north.Enjoy


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*WTB frames, bits, and widgetry.*

welp,

my camera is bunk, and so i finally got some photos of the WTB bits that are hanging around the shop. Hope nobody minds, but i took quite a few pics cause this happens to be my favorite topic and when the thread was fresh i couldn't take any pictures.

so here goes.

91 Potts
96 Phoenix redone
Ti Potts 29"er
93 drop bar phoenix
86 Swift with pre WTB grease gaurd hubs
case of WTB parts and what not.
93 Phoenix just completed last week with 118 front Type II and 140 rear, and all NOS 93 XT.

all for now, thanks nate

oh, and if old DL would just give up two of his bikes, i could quit searching, so how about it Dave.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*and some more.*

last of em.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, Nate! What eye candy. I really love that newly repainted light blue Phoenix. Thats such a beauty!


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> last of em.


Can't wait to swing past your place again to check it all out, again.

Beauties.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> welp,
> 93 Phoenix just completed last week with 118 front Type II and 140 rear, and all NOS 93 XT.
> .


All XT except the WTB modded King. Wow, nice collection


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*magnificent*

got any othe rpics of the small white phoenix with pink bits?

the blue on eis tremendous too...

do like a wtb/cunningham/potts thread...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh, and Im not sure I know which "two" youre referring to Nate.  

Looks like youve got some great "trade leverage" there.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*well yup.*



Boy named SSue said:


> All XT except the WTB modded King. Wow, nice collection


yup King/WTB headsets in the two older phoenix's and Potts for sure, they were such great components.

oh, and the other pics of the white phoenix are to large except this one, i need to resize them, if only i could at the shop.

Steve made around 500 Phoenix's in the span of it's existance so they're has to be more out there for folks to post.

all for now
nate


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice collection Nate!

And sweet badge for your shop.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good lord Nate!

I like that, all lined up on the wall. Pretty sight


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeaup. That light blue one does it for me. Where'd you get those hot tires? 

Oh, and a few of those look too big for you there my low statured freind! May I be of assistance in that matter?


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> Yeaup. That light blue one does it for me. Where'd you get those hot tires?
> 
> hehe,
> 
> ...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*I think these will qualify as all things WTB*

Just got the drops installed and cleaned up the "Subway Special" Potts....


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*very clean!*

The Cunningham looks right with the drops, nice switch.

i would venture to guess that your subway special potts is one of the best finds this year.

good work.

thanks for sharing
nate


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Real nice, CRC. The Indian looks great and so does the Potts! Im still green over that find!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Real nice, CRC. The Indian looks great and so does the Potts! Im still green over that find!


Seriously. I rode BART into the City this weekend and had my head on a swivel.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Keep looking around!*



Boy named SSue said:


> Seriously. I rode BART into the City this weekend and had my head on a swivel.


I've seen a few bikes on BART that need to be "Rescued"

Theres a guy with a Green / White / Pink fade, all Campy, Klein Attitude I see every once in a while. And another guy with a black Yo Eddy floating around. If you see them hit them with a price, you might be surprised. I always ask people if they want to sell their bikes but I usually dont throw them a number. they usually say no This time I was just desperate so I threw out a number......

good luck!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't see any red ones, so here's a pic of mine.

Sorry for the crummy pic, she's on the rack due to a broken steerer tube. The fork can be seen hanging on the edge of the trash can in the background.

I was looking for a Mojo when I found the frameset on e-bay back in about 99. The guy had bought it for his ex-girlfriend, and it had been in a closet since new. It's a dream to ride here in WV, far far better than any of the mass-producted aluminum wonder bikes I've had.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Here's another little somethin' somethin'.

I'm outting it here....as this may be the only time anyone will ever see a picture of it. The real owner is somewhat of a PhotoRecluse. 

It's one serial number off from my Potts behind it:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*I hope you took more pics....*



Rumpfy said:


> Here's another little somethin' somethin'.
> 
> I'm outting it here....as this may be the only time anyone will ever see a picture of it. The real owner is somewhat of a PhotoRecluse.
> 
> It's one serial number off from my Potts behind it:


Don't get me wrong I like the type II forks but, there's something very poetic about curved blade forks and fillet brazed frames. Those bikes look great together. As far as I'm concerened there are two classic Potts colors that red and a forrest green. First Potts I ever saw was that green color and I still remember that bike....

very nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> Don't get me wrong I like the type II forks but, there's something very poetic about curved blade forks and fillet brazed frames. Those bikes look great together. As far as I'm concerened there are two classic Potts colors that red and a forrest green. First Potts I ever saw was that green color and I still remember that bike....
> 
> very nice.


Yeah...I've got a bunch for my picture collection. 

The two bikes are identical in almost every way (save size and color)
What's even crazier...they're only one serial number apart!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I think its high time this thread gets a little bump to the top. 


Oh and Nate, I talked to Charlie about the springs since this thread was current, he said having them backward like that would decrease the life of the spring because it was focus the flex into a more concentrated area. They do feel good that way though. 

Anyway, maybe we can add some new photos to this thread...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think its high time this thread gets a little bump to the top.
> Anyway, maybe we can add some new photos to this thread...


I agree....whatcha got?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

This is the best example of Steve's work that I've ever seen.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan lee said:


> This is the best example of Steve's work that I've ever seen.


Yeah, thats a neat one with its Ritchey Annapurna-esque fake lugs and those mini-cams.

I think I recall Steve saying that was one of his personal favorites (as a rider, not necessarily the craftsmanship).


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

There we go. Now thats sweet! I love the fork on that bike!

I bet it's a great ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I regret missing out on this little score:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Why, Isnt that the what they sell for?

Thats about what I paid for mine


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I regret missing out on this little score:


I bet you do


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> I bet you do


I had a chance to c. block that one too. Good thing I'm such a nice guy.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I agree....whatcha got?


Well ok, nothing too exciting right now, but here's is the latest set up of my Phoenix with the Roller Cam/Lever Link on the fork. This actually happens to be from last night. This is at the top of Santa Rosalia at the entrance to Demonstration Forest.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I had a chance to c. block that one too. Good thing I'm such a nice guy.


You have some VRC karma stored up from moderating, I would have spent is if I were you.

Where was this?


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I regret missing out on this little score


Damn. I NEVER see deals like that.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*don't worry,...*

they are just playing a cruel joke on you.

i don't think DL would ever sell that Cunningham.

here's some forks to look at. couple typeII's and a Type I.

some Ti potts front end w/ toggles

some nice Type II's that adorn two different Ti 29" potts frames

and a 91 Potts front end.

you've all seen this before though. I think DL has much more to share today, he's being stingy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

BNSSue, Holden...it was acutally a joke played on the owner.

Location of the picture is...of course, Marin County.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cursivearmy said:


> they are just playing a cruel joke on you.
> 
> i don't think DL would ever sell that Cunningham.
> 
> ...


Now there's a cruel joke...those forks NW, those forks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

While we're sharing forks...two canti mount Type II's.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are a few more pictures of the light blue Phoenix. Where did all of the Cunnignhams on this post come from and how many do you think are in the US? I know that Charlie has a few stored up, but there has to be more out there.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Here you go GB...


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I lined all mine up since I had two already out yesterday. I meant to put them in chronological order but I just realized I screwed up!
> 
> Left to right: 1987 WTB-Trek team bike, '86 Cunningham, '92 Steve Potts Cross Country racer, '98 Phoenix, 98 WTB proto 29er (first ti 29er by Steve).


That Cunningham is amazing! Did you get it as is or did you have to piece it together?


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*that blue phoenix*

yeah, we had to sell that Blue Phoenix to this derelect yesterday cause that silly blue paint was clashing with the new decor of the shop, i figure the $450 i got for it is worth it so i don't have to have my eyeballs get sore looking at it.

tan is such a superior color for phoenix's!

hope your not melting in the thailand good buddy.

nate


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

cursivearmy said:


> yeah, we had to sell that Blue Phoenix to this derelect yesterday cause that silly blue paint was clashing with the new decor of the shop, i figure the $450 i got for it is worth it so i don't have to have my eyeballs get sore looking at it.
> 
> $450 seems pretty good considering it's age...I would have taken $375. The stem is the only thing on that bike that's worth any money! I'm glad I never got rid of it, at one point I almost traded it off.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

anyone got more pics of the small parts?hubs, cable hanger,etc.......btw this thread is killin me,lucky bastids the lot of ya......
update your pics ER!!!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

hollister said:


> anyone got more pics of the small parts?hubs, cable hanger,etc.......btw this thread is killin me,lucky bastids the lot of ya......
> update your pics ER!!!


Here are a few odds and ends...


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

hollister said:


> anyone got more pics of the small parts?hubs, cable hanger,etc.......btw this thread is killin me,lucky bastids the lot of ya......
> 
> Here are a few more....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The older rollercams and roller mountain hardware are so cool. Anyone know how many variations there were? For mounting hardward, I have three different types myself. Sadly only one version of the RC's themselves.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

bushpig said:


> The older rollercams and roller mountain hardware are so cool. Anyone know how many variations there were? For mounting hardward, I have three different types myself. Sadly only one version of the RC's themselves.


That's a good question...I've seen a bunch of different cams and maybe 3 or four different arms. There is a crazy pair of Suntours on e-bay right now...maybe we need more rollercam pictures posted?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> anyone got more pics of the small parts?hubs, cable hanger,etc.......btw this thread is killin me,lucky bastids the lot of ya......
> update your pics ER!!!


Hmm...not sure why the images broke. Some of this may be a repeat from other threads (or this one).

Restored 94 Phoenix :









Beat to hell 1990 Potts CCR:









My 1984 Potts:




































Racing it regardless of rust hole (now a full crack):









Sister bike to my 84 Potts, smaller, one serial number newer:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

stan lee said:


> That's a good question...I've seen a bunch of different cams and maybe 3 or four different arms. There is a crazy pair of Suntours on e-bay right now...maybe we need more rollercam pictures posted?


Those Suntours are XCD - aka the Roller Cam's darkest hour


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

*I want these brakes*










Many years ago I had these brakes... I sold them for no good reason. Anyone have any for sale?


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

xjoex said:


> Many years ago I had these brakes... I sold them for no good reason. Anyone have any for sale?


They turn up on ebay periodically, keep your eyes open.

Which version are you looking for, the one that breaks or the one with the slippy clamp?


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

mwr said:


> They turn up on ebay periodically, keep your eyes open.
> 
> Which version are you looking for, the one that breaks or the one with the slippy clamp?


I have a couple of pairs of these which I'm not using yet, (they're not for sale, sorry xjoex). How can I tell which version I have?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

moonter said:


> I have a couple of pairs of these which I'm not using yet, (they're not for sale, sorry xjoex). How can I tell which version I have?


Post a picture and we can tell you.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*it's in the springs*

as far as the "good" ones go, they would be the ones with the Straight linear spring like in the picture above.

the "tawain" version that came OEM has a Bent and Kinked spring that goes up the arm but not in a straight path.

ebay sometimes for sure.

nate


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got a set of the Taiwan brakes here that came on a Jamis bike I used to have - I didn't figure they were worth anything, but don't really know - they never did work well, IIRC the problem with them was that the springs are too weak. That was back when V-brakes were introduced and it wasn't worth my time to fight with them so they got replaced.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I have an NOS set of the good ones but I was thinking of keeping them for the springs. Am I correct in assuming that the springs are the same as on the rollercams?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan lee said:


> That Cunningham is amazing! Did you get it as is or did you have to piece it together?


Thanks. It came with a Mag 20 on it with a flat bar and stem. Luckily the original owner still had the original type II, the roller cam that went with it, the LD stem and the drop bars. I quickly put all that stuff back on it.

Ive been getting some grief from the VBP (vintage build police) about the semi-modern crankset on it, so I probably should switch those out. They do look out of place on there. The reason why I havent really bothered with it is because Charlie C. put them on and dialed everything in with the bb width, shifting, etc. Plus I like the compact spider while running a double. But yeah, I need to put some Specialized cranks on... Its an amazing riding bike for sure. I highly recommend one.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

mwr said:


> They turn up on ebay periodically, keep your eyes open.
> 
> Which version are you looking for, the one that breaks or the one with the slippy clamp?


I had a pair with slippy clamps that broke. Must have been a transition model. They were the US made ones with the linear springs.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> I had a pair with slippy clamps that broke. Must have been a transition model. They were the US made ones with the linear springs.


Thats weird because the ones that slipped were much beefier. Where did they break?

FYI, I have seen about 3 different versions of the cantilever. I'll post some pics when I get a chance of the different versions.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thats weird because the ones that slipped were much beefier. Where did they break?
> 
> FYI, I have seen about 3 different versions of the cantilever. I'll post some pics when I get a chance of the different versions.


The blue clamp area broke. I can't really speak for the circumstances as they were on a bike being lent to a friend. I think one of the bolts broke too.

Luckily, I found another pair at a swap a couple of years back so i have a full set and some spare parts.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


>


Is the Phoenix frame known for rusting like that too? I've wondered at times if there's a way to open up the bottom of the seat tube into the BB area on mine.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

That sure is a sad sight. Steve said this particular problem came from the bike being hung by it's rear wheel causing the water to sit in that spot. 

Rumpfy and this frame are a match made in heaven. He always wanted a Potts and he has a thing for damaged frames. 

Ive never heard of any rust issues on Phoenixes. Not yet anyway.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Interesting - I hang my Phoenix by the back wheel because if I hang it by the front wheel my Bomber fork leaks. I'd be greatly saddened if my frame died like that.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Interesting - I hang my Phoenix by the back wheel because if I hang it by the front wheel my Bomber fork leaks. I'd be greatly saddened if my frame died like that.


Better fix the seals on your Marzocchi. Wouldnt hurt to put some framesaver in there either.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Honestly the fork has leaked like that since new, if it didn't work so well I'd be pissed 

Amen on the frame saver, something I should've done a long time ago. Besides, I love the smell of that stuff.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

is there a breather hole at the seat tube bb shell?i got a ton of action tec dry valves


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

wv_bob said:


> Is the Phoenix frame known for rusting like that too? I've wondered at times if there's a way to open up the bottom of the seat tube into the BB area on mine.


As FB said, water got into the seat tube long ago and it was hung in storage for quite a few years where the water settled and worked it's way through.

I don't know if the BB is sealed, or just the amount of grease in there is what kept the rust from going any further down.

At any rate, the preivious owner rode this bike to death, from one end of the state to other.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Rumpfy and this frame are a match made in heaven. He always wanted a Potts and he has a thing for damaged frames.
> 
> .


Yeah, I have a soft spot for basket cases. I can't bare (bear?) to see them put out to pasture.

I'll eventually have that crack fixed. Or should I just sell off the parts?


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> The blue clamp area broke. I can't really speak for the circumstances as they were on a bike being lent to a friend. I think one of the bolts broke too.


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply there is a good version and bad version. There is not a good version.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

hollister said:


> is there a breather hole at the seat tube bb shell?i got a ton of action tec dry valves


IIRC there is no hole at the BB shell - it's totally sealed. The headtube and seattube are the same.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

mwr said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply there is a good version and bad version. There is not a good version.


Why you gotta crush my dreams? 

-Joe


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Some more Pott metal:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow, beautiful paint

Seeing that last pic reminded me to ask - are the Phoenix decal sets available anywhere, or will I have to have decals custom made if I repaint my frame?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Some more Pott metal:


Kinda weak. 

ETA on the finished bike(s)?


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Some more Pott metal


Very cool. Do you know the RAL code for that Nishiki green?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mwr said:


> Very cool. Do you know the RAL code for that Nishiki green?


haha! I remember you once said that jealousy is ugly. Indeed it is. 

Thanks for completely ruining the paint job for me buddy. 

Rumpfenheimer, not sure on the build time. I still havent even taken complete inventory on needed parts. I know Im close, but I think there are a couple things I need.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

FB: those restores or new? just too nice...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Wow, beautiful paint
> 
> Seeing that last pic reminded me to ask - are the Phoenix decal sets available anywhere, or will I have to have decals custom made if I repaint my frame?


Thanks. Only one is mine and Im not so sure about that shade of green... The other belongs to a buddy.

As for the Phoenix stickers, you'd probably have to have some made.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

dRjOn said:


> FB: those restores or new? just too nice...


These are NOS frames from 1987-88. Steve Potts had them in his shop unpainted and not quite finished (no brake bosses or cable guides) so he finished them up for me and I had D&D paint em in a classic Potts scheme. Im currently building mine up slowly:


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

wow. veeeeerrry special...look forward to seeing the finished products..


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*Just a little bit off the WTB main track but ...*

I just stumbled over this really nice sounds out off the Point Reyes Woods :headphones:

http://www.thebrightblackmorninglight.com/

Martin


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Im currently building mine up slowly:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Fillet-brazed said:
> 
> 
> > Im currently building mine up slowly:
> ...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Boy named SSue said:
> 
> 
> > The guy already has a big enough ego. This isn't helping. :smilewinkgrin:
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > He'll never be able to bring himself to riding it. This bike will tear him apart.
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Boy named SSue said:
> 
> 
> > He's a sucky rider too...so yeah.
> ...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Fillet-brazed said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking along the lines of "what other feature would make it more ridiculously cool?"
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a cool old jersey.


----------



## cheava (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone have a scan of the WTB phoenix brochure?


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

http://homepage.mac.com/marleyvike/PhotoAlbum2.html


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## singletracktourist (Jul 27, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Depends on if you know how to properly tighten a threaded headset.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the set up for us to look at?
> 
> The picture you posted and the way you are talking about set up with spacers make it seem like this is threadless.


Yeah, threadless for sure. These were intended for threaded set ups but I'd guess that it should be fine if you clamp your stem down tight enough.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

if it's dented it won't work on a threadleess set up unless you file the dent out.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

can anyone advice on the recent WTB cable hanger reproductions? I wonder if they are stiff or if they flex (is the flex going to loose the headset??)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Machianera said:


> can anyone advice on the recent WTB cable hanger reproductions? I wonder if they are stiff or if they flex (is the flex going to loose the headset??)


Depends on the repro I suppose. I had a repro one from a trusted source and it worked just fine.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I've had no troubles with them loosening up your headset and I don't mind using repros but I would have liked to have known that what I was buying was a reproduction. Should I sell it down the line, I would want the buyer to know so now I guess I'm keeping them all until I can sort which is which.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> I've had no troubles with them loosening up your headset and I don't mind using repros but I would have liked to have known that what I was buying was a reproduction. Should I sell it down the line, I would want the buyer to know so now I guess I'm keeping them all until I can sort which is which.


look at the sides, see a difference?


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

hollister said:


> look at the sides, see a difference?


the ones i am talking about seem to have smooth sides if that is what u mean... the one I have has smooth sides and the flex looses a threaded hs unless is in-between spacers. hope it ll work better with the new bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Machianera said:


> the ones i am talking about seem to have smooth sides if that is what u mean... the one I have has smooth sides and the flex looses a threaded hs unless is in-between spacers. hope it ll work better with the new bike :thumbsup:


Depends on if you know how to properly tighten a threaded headset.

Do you have any pictures of the set up for us to look at?

The picture you posted and the way you are talking about set up with spacers make it seem like this is threadless.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Are we talking about taperlew's? I have one on a bike between the locknuts and it seems to work fine.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Depends on if you know how to properly tighten a threaded headset.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the set up for us to look at?
> 
> The picture you posted and the way you are talking about set up with spacers make it seem like this is threadless.


oh thank you... let me explain better... ESL here 
i had the cable thing on another bike w threaded headset... the thing flexed a lot and it seemed to loose the headset. 
until i placed two mini spacers (rings?) with the dent on top and on the bottom of the hanger. i am not sure it was the right solution but it did work..

now i took the hanger off to use it on the phoenix, and since it has a threadless headset  i hope will work better.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Are we talking about taperlew's? I have one on a bike between the locknuts and it seems to work fine.


it did work fine for a while but then the headset start getting loose on long rides. i dont know if i may have set up something wrong but i did not have the problem after i placed the spacers and after i put the old hanger on.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Machianera said:


> oh thank you... let me explain better... ESL here
> i had the cable thing on another bike w threaded headset... the thing flexed a lot and it seemed to loose the headset.


"headset seemed to loosen"


Machianera said:


> until i placed two mini spacers (rings?) with the dent on top and on the bottom of the hanger. i am not sure it was the right solution but it did work..


 keyed spacers



Machianera said:


> now i took the hanger off to use it on the phoenix, and since it has a threadless headset  i hope will work better.


no


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Machianera said:


> now i took the hanger off to use it on the phoenix, and since it has a threadless headset  i hope will work better.


Hollister said it.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

It does work better and those hangers are a rip-off.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Machianera said:


> It does work better and those hangers are a rip-off.


Haha, oooook!

They're only a rip-off if you over pay for them. I've never had an original or repro slip on me. Flex isn't the problem.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

We should coordinate so that one person gets one per week and finish bidding at 15 bucks or so. The funny thing is, we're all bidding against each other on ebay. ha!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

They seem to go for the low $40s or the mid $20s. Either way, I've been happy with mine (though I was probably in the over-paying former camp).

That said, he should have a clear disclaimer in the ad that they are repros. Kinda shady as it is.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

my guess is there are 100's made. They probably cost $1-3 each. And they flex 3mm.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> The funny thing is, we're all bidding against each other on ebay. ha!


I miss the old days when you could see who else was bidding.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> I miss the old days when you could see who else was bidding.


So agreed. Next week, nobody is to bid more than $11 (Reasonable markup for his efforts). If we do this right, we could control the price of all vintage Mtn bike parts on the bay. :skep::skep:..

Hey, is that legal?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> Hey, is that legal?


Not if it works.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> So agreed. Next week, nobody is to bid more than $11 (Reasonable markup for his efforts). If we do this right, we could control the price of all vintage Mtn bike parts on the bay. :skep::skep:..
> 
> Hey, is that legal?


well .. it's as good a fantasy as any other like dating 3 supermodels at once or making big money as a bike designer.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> So agreed. Next week, nobody is to bid more than $11 (Reasonable markup for his efforts). If we do this right, we could control the price of all vintage Mtn bike parts on the bay. :skep::skep:..


Haha, never happened. :aureola:


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, 10 years since I started this thread and my Phoenix still isn't built! It is finally in progress though.
A question for all you Phoenix owners. Mine has brazed on cable guides under the BB. Do you run the inner cables through these and directly against the BB shell or do you use some sort of thin tube as a "guide"?
Thanks
Gary

Edit: I just re-found the Phoenix thread so have posted this question there as it seems a more appropriate place.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

moonter said:


> Wow, 10 years since I started this thread and my Phoenix still isn't built! It is finally in progress though.


10 year long project!? I've had some lengthy ones, but that's a long timeline for a resto. What was the hurdle?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

More than 10 years requires that the bike be put up for a VRC lottery.


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> 10 year long project!? I've had some lengthy ones, but that's a long timeline for a resto. What was the hurdle?


Indecision, idealism, cash flow, other hobbies, lack of motivation, other bikes, children, life, etc.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

moonter said:


> Indecision, idealism, cash flow, other hobbies, lack of motivation, other bikes, children, life, etc.


I'll give you a shipping address where you can return what you have so far.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

DoubleCentury said:


> I'll give you a shipping address where you can return what you have so far.


Don't you already have (nearly) everything?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

mauricer said:


> Don't you already have (nearly) everything?


Hoping to find a rigid one some day.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

i'll just leave these here...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Love your photo as usual!


----------



## Clothespin 'n (Jan 4, 2016)

I have had this for quite a while .
It's laced to a At20
Pretty sure it's a 1989


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I had the pleasure of taking out my new (to me) Phoenix on the dirt for the first time today. It was just a loop around Tamarancho and a run down Endor, but that was enough to convince me that the bike is magic. It didn't stand out much on the initial, technical climbs, but once you get it up to speed it's an absolute blast! Stable as can be and not at all jarring over the gnarlier terrain.









The only problem I have is that I was planning on installing my WTB drops and drop shifter mounts on this bike. Now that I know how well it rides as is, I'm going to have trouble bringing myself to change it that radically. Or maybe that means I need two...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I have felt the same way. I've been passively on the hunt for an SE that would be set up totally differently than my current set up. I don't really do dupes but that's one of my favorite bikes. 

Yours is great although I would change the fork.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> I had the pleasure of taking out my new (to me) Phoenix on the dirt for the first time today. It was just a loop around Tamarancho and a run down Endor, but that was enough to convince me that the bike is magic. It didn't stand out much on the initial, technical climbs, but once you get it up to speed it's an absolute blast! Stable as can be and not at all jarring over the gnarlier terrain.
> 
> The only problem I have is that I was planning on installing my WTB drops and drop shifter mounts on this bike. Now that I know how well it rides as is, I'm going to have trouble bringing myself to change it that radically. Or maybe that means I need two...


Nice! That's a pretty accurate assessment of how the Phoenix is. Fine going up, but the headed down (and the faster you head down), the better.
I took my Phoenix through Endor as well. Wrong bike for that kinda trail, but not bad for a 20+ year old rig!

If you're stoked with the current set up, don't be in a rush to undo it.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I totally agree with you on the fork. The first thing I did after getting the bike home was call Steve to inquire about a Type II, however the price was a bit discouraging. I can't justify spending more for a fork than I did on the entire bike. I'll keep my eyes open for a 1-1/8" Type II on the second hand market, but I'm not holding my breath. In the meantime, I'm having Curtis Inglis make me a matching fork and stem for the bike, and while I wait for that, I'll trade the Judy out for a Marzocchi Z2 that I have hanging in the garage. That should tighten up the front end a bit.


----------



## Clothespin 'n (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> I totally agree with you on the fork. The first thing I did after getting the bike home was call Steve to inquire about a Type II, however the price was a bit discouraging. I can't justify spending more for a fork than I did on the entire bike. I'll keep my eyes open for a 1-1/8" Type II on the second hand market, but I'm not holding my breath. In the meantime, I'm having Curtis Inglis make me a matching fork and stem for the bike, and while I wait for that, I'll trade the Judy out for a Marzocchi Z2 that I have hanging in the garage. That should tighten up the front end a bit.


I've only seen one suspension corrected Type II 1 1/8" threadless fork come down the line and it's on YoNate's Phoenix. Price was pretty close to the cost of a new one IIRC. They are definitely spendy, but a lot of work goes into them. Cool forks for sure.

That Z2 should feel way better. I had a Fox Float 80 RCL knocked down to 70mm and the result has been a delight.

That said, Curtis is awesome. Love his work and it'll do right by that Phoenix.


----------



## Clothespin 'n (Jan 4, 2016)

It is a 36 hole , laced to an AT20
It will be removed and used on a future Mavic wheel build

Peace,
Kev


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*Potts Fork*

Not sure how true this is but thought I'd revive an old thread. Info is from a good source.

Could very well be the most rare Type 2 out there - I've never seen another. This came straight from Steve Potts about 15 years ago. It was built with Don Koski's legendary fork blades that taper from 1" at the iconic crown to 3/4" at the Shimano dropouts. Taper wedge stem on top of the 6 3/32" x 1" steerer tube. Roller cam mounts of course with the stainless steel caps.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

MH has one, with koski dropouts if memory serves


----------



## El Chupacabra (May 18, 2005)

Anyone here interested in some Speedmaster cantilever brakes? I have my front and rear set - been sitting in storage for years and years. I think I even have the original receipt and packaging insert.


----------

